# Elizabeth Rectangular Wrap



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so. 

The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )

I used lace weight, about 850 yards, by Neighborhood Fiber Co. yarn, a lovely silk lace blend, on US 3 needles. It measures about 70" x 18" relaxed after blocking. 

Thanks for having a peep!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning as always.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's gorgeous!
I'll look forward to the pattern.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful as always! You do absolutely stunning work.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

So glad you did this one. I personally like the rectangular shape better. Beautiful design, as always.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Another winner, Dee!!! Breathtaking to say the least! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Another winner, Dee!!! Breathtaking to say the least! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I couldn't have said it better! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

An outstanding creation. I have some lace weight that's been waiting for that beautiful pattern. Curious about the edging, but I'll wait till that information comes out in print. Thanks, Dee, as always, for keeping us in stitches.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

It's stunning....the color and the shawl.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

oh I can hardly wait! I already of my lace yarn in oxblood color and my sunstruck needles primed and ready. Finished Holbrook this week; now to finish my holiday gift stitching before the release of The Liz Wrap. Debi


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Debi...I was just thinking that I'm about 1/4th the way on my Holbrook border. I should be able to finish it by the time it's ready! I want to do more beads and this would be perfect!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Once again, you have created a masterpiece! Stunning! (And, as always, _impeccable_ photographs!)


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Really, really beautiful. You have done it again, Dee.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

As all before me have stated, "beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, outstanding," etc. Truly another work of art!! 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

edithann said:


> As all before me have stated, "beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, outstanding," etc. Truly another work of art!!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree!!!!!! Gorgeous as always!!! ;0)


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Truly a work of art!!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Very classy.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who commented! I'm glad you like the design. I anguished about whether to redo the Elizabeth design in the new shape or just design a different one, but I felt that it would lend itself pretty well to a rectangle. It is really fun to knit since it has all the different sections, so it doesn't get boring like some wrap patterns where the same stitch is repeated over and over for the most part.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That is just so beautiful.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

ever since you showed me the photo's I have been buried in my stash trying to select a yarn that will do this pattern justice........and so that I am not repetitive - 
Denna Sjal är absolut vacker - I say it in swedish but I think you get the drift!!!! 

Well done can't wait to knit this one too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, oh,oh,oh !!! How lovely is that!!! Awesome!!!! Can't wait!!!! Love it, love it. Thanks Dee. :-D :-D


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, and the color is spectacular!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely as usual.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Your knitting do excel the norm.

Karen


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, that is very elegant! Wonderful!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

it is beautiful! I will finish my Holbrook and try this one.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful, love your colour choice.


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!!! Wish I could find such fine wool/yarn here is South Africa

Sharon SA


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> it is beautiful! I will finish my Holbrook and try this one.


Thanks!! Ready to tackle another lace shawl already? That is great news. I am thinking that we might do a KAL with this pattern starting after the 1st of the year when the holidays are over.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

What a great design, you are truly an artist!


----------



## Sharon SA (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Will have to see what a KAL is but sounds interesting and will try to participate in the new year

Sharon SA


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So now I have Ashton and Holbrook on the needles. Having fun, but will probably want to do this one, too. Have a recipient in mind and it looks like it would be perfect.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks fabulous


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, very beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its just lovely! as usual!


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

So gorgeous! I love it! Looking forward to the pattern. I love the rectangular shape.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful,gorgeous work love the color.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so.
> 
> The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )
> 
> ...


It's lovely.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a lovely wrap. I can't wait to start it...I can see all the hard work that went into this...


----------



## desertmom99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can`t wait until thi pattern is available  I had Holbrook started and realized that the stash yarn I was using could not be blocked so I purchased different yarn. I haven`t been able to re-start as I am working on holiday gifts. But, I will surely be working on it and probably Elizabeth at the same time. I am more attracted to rectangular and semi-circular type shawls than triangular.

Thanks for creating such beautiful patterns.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That will make a perfect evening wrap! Can't wait!


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Just what I've been looking for! Please hurry with the pattern - I love it!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Please keep us posted when the pattern is available.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful...will look forward to the announcement of the pattern release.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

She's as gorgeous as her predecessor! Cannot wait to get this one on my needles!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!! Incredible!!! I'm impressed


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Also I meant to say I love the delicate little edge along the long sides....just so delicate and adds a beautiful edge


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so.
> 
> The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )
> 
> ...


SPECTACULAR. WHAT A BEAUTY. ENJOY WEARING IT.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking forward to having this pattern. 

Norma


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't say it any better than TammyK so, DITTO on what she has posted. WOW! I keep going back to your photos and looking at the absolutely beautiful and impeccable workmanship. Every piece you create is breathtaking.
:thumbup: :thumbup: =:^) :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for sharing your surprise creation.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is one that I just might try. I've been waiting for a rectangular shawl from you. What intimidates me with these shawls is the time factor. I'm one who likes to finish a project in a little bit of time rather to go on for a long while. Still I might get into it.


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I also love the shape of the rectangular and the semi-circular shawls. But I must admit the blocking of Holbrook and trying stretch it out to the circular shape was difficult. I am lloking forward to the Liz wrap and so glad the KAL is after the holidays. A perfect way to start the new year! Debi


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous and amazing.... as always!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful pattern as always, I look forward to it's publication. Your finished shawl is just beautiful. I wish I could knit as fast as you design!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing as always! :thumbup: :thumbup: Takes my breath away.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

OH MY GOSH SUCH TALENT AND PATIENCE LOVE IT


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is truly a beautiful design. I loved the original Elizabeth, but this is a work of art in itself and can't wait to knit it.

Sue


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Bought my yarn, I'm ready........ Norma


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What kind of beads and yarn are you using for your Holbrook? I am having such a hard time finding the correct bead with a large enough hole in a size 8 or 6. I need the name of a good reliable place to get beads. 
Also, I am making a shawl with a dk weight yarn and need beads for that and do not know what size to get. I have a size 1.00 crochet hook; do I need a smaller one? Do you put the beads on at the beginning or individually?
So many questions, So little time left for knitting.



Deeknits said:


> Debi...I was just thinking that I'm about 1/4th the way on my Holbrook border. I should be able to finish it by the time it's ready! I want to do more beads and this would be perfect!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous ! Love it Dee..


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love it and count me in on buying the pattern. Keep us informed. Thanks for all the lovely patterns.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooh, wonderful. Love it,


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

As said before, another winner. You do the most stunning design work for shawls. I still haven't started your first pattern but it is getting closer to my needles!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You must have the patience of a saint to make something that large with such fine yarn. Great job!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Just finishing up my second Holbrook. Now I will have to make this beauty...I'm addicted!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I one thing to finish, and just got the Holbrook Pattern. But this one is so pretty i will have to do it also. Hope I can get started on Holbrook this week. This is one beautiful pattern.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

Really beautiful.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Once again, you have created a masterpiece! Stunning! (And, as always, _impeccable_ photographs!)


Ditto! Great job as always.


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely Breathtaking! Yet another winner! I'm keeping the photos of your Liz Wrap on my computer's desktop as inspiration to knit faster so that I have empty needles when the pattern is available.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You hit this one right out of the ball park.... totally awesome!


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

wow that is lovely


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

You are truly amazing! I wish I had 100th of your talent!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi - the beauty of this shawl is that you knit it in two halves - so for those of us who like fast results (puts hand firmly in the air) it's a really great way to get the instant greatification when you see one side done - I find that much more engaging than knitting 7 feet of the same pattern over and over and over...... So don't give up on this wrap yet!!



dotcarp2000 said:


> This is one that I just might try. I've been waiting for a rectangular shawl from you. What intimidates me with these shawls is the time factor. I'm one who likes to finish a project in a little bit of time rather to go on for a long while. Still I might get into it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is stunning... I love the yarn you used.. very very nice.. another winner for sure..


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL WORK! BEAUTIFUL COLOR! Thanks for lots of pictures! Just lovely!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone for your comments. I am thrilled you all like this one.... I am trying to break out of my triangle shawl comfort zone, and as I had not designed anything with the provisional cast on knitting from the center out to the edge I was keeping my fingers crossed that the join would look okay. It turns out like so much else in life, it was easier than I thought it would be once I tried it! This is actually a pretty easy shawl to knit.

I want to apologize for the pictures being so big. I have a large monitor at home, but now that I am viewing them at work with a smaller monitor, I realize the pics I uploaded here were not the ones I had resized smaller to show nicely here on KP. I see that they are a bit large to comfortably view on 19" or smaller monitors. Maybe when I get home I'll post the first pic the proper size so those of you with smaller laptops/monitors can actually see the whole shawl at once. I am so sorry about that.



Pocahontas said:


> ...Curious about the edging, but I'll wait till that information comes out in print. Thanks, Dee, as always, for keeping us in stitches.


The shawl has a simple 3-stitch garter border. The little loops are created during the blocking process. You know how there are the "bumps" on the edges of garter stitch every other row? Well, the "bars" in between those bumps are actually those loops you see. I just wove the blocking wires in and out of every single little loop. Yep, it takes a bit of time.... I am surprised I can still see properly because eyes were going sort of nuts after a while... and thank goodness for those Ott Lights! But it is worth it in the end. I can't take credit for the pretty loops... cdninswe did it first with her version of my Nadira pattern. I thought it looked so cool.

One last thing: We will be test knitted a heavier fingering weight version of the pattern as well and so will have that data available re: yardage and size and whatnot. So for anyone who does not like to work with lace weight, you could still have a warmer, snuggly Liz wrap to call your own! The design is really easy to customize for different sizes. Also, I will have a section in the pattern on how to work with hand dyed fingering yarn as far as how to best alternate skeins to not have a line of demarcation right in the middle as well as a section on how to even customize the design itself a bit.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait for another Stevieland shawl! Have about 900 yds. Og Madtosh lace weight that has been waiting for this!

Jan


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW!!! What a lot of work. Wear with pride! Beautiful color, really shows off the design.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

I am just stunned and amazed at your lace talent! So wonderful!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

As always, your designs are magnificent.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Quick question: Would you all call this a stole or a wrap? I am curious as to what the perception is of both terms. I see on some other pattern sites that they call even triangular shawls "wraps" but the term stoles seems to always mean rectangular.

But to me, stoles make me think of mink stoles and 1950s movie starts and such.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic. It will have to go on my list.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I got to agree, that I think of stoles more for evening wear, but certainly always for a rectangular shape, whereas I think wrap is not defined so much by its shape, but more by its function, enveloping with more generosity than say a fitted cardigan.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Quick question: Would you all call this a stole or a wrap? I am curious as to what the perception is of both terms. I see on some other pattern sites that they call even triangular shawls "wraps" but the term stoles seems to always mean rectangular.
> 
> But to me, stoles make me think of mink stoles and 1950s movie starts and such.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now thats more my style.. thank u Dee for another beautifull creation U ROCK!!! When i grow up i wanna be just like u


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Now thats more my style.. thank u Dee for another beautifull creation U ROCK!!! When i grow up i wanna be just like u


I just laughed so hard I literally started choking!!! You!!!! Glad you like it so much!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

According to Wikipedia - and therefore it MUST be correct (tongue in cheek) 
"A stole is a lady's shawl, especially a formal shawl of expensive fabric used around the shoulders over a party dress or ballgown. A stole is typically narrower than a shawl, and of simpler construction than a cape; being a length of a quality material, wrapped and carried about the shoulders or arms"

"A shawl (Persian: شال‎, Shāl, from Sanskrit: साडी śāṭī[1]) is a simple item of clothing, loosely worn over the shoulders, upper body and arms, and sometimes also over the head. It is usually a rectangular or square piece of cloth, that is often folded to make a triangle but can also be triangular in shape. Other shapes include oblong shawls.[2]"

and finally

"In the context of clothing, a wrap can refer to a shawl or stole wrapped about the upper body, or a simple skirt-type garment made by wrapping a piece of material round the lower body"

So what is the different now between an oblong and a rectangle??????



stevieland said:


> Quick question: Would you all call this a stole or a wrap? I am curious as to what the perception is of both terms. I see on some other pattern sites that they call even triangular shawls "wraps" but the term stoles seems to always mean rectangular.
> 
> But to me, stoles make me think of mink stoles and 1950s movie starts and such.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol i didnt mean to make u choke!!! Just to put a smile on ur face like u have with all of us  A wonderfull talented lady


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> According to Wikipedia - and therefore it MUST be correct (tongue in cheek)
> "A stole is a lady's shawl, especially a formal shawl of expensive fabric used around the shoulders over a party dress or ballgown. A stole is typically narrower than a shawl, and of simpler construction than a cape; being a length of a quality material, wrapped and carried about the shoulders or arms"
> 
> "A shawl (Persian: شال‎, Shāl, from Sanskrit: साडी śāṭ ) is a simple item of clothing, loosely worn over the shoulders, upper body and arms, and sometimes also over the head. It is usually a rectangular or square piece of cloth, that is often folded to make a triangle but can also be triangular in shape. Other shapes include oblong shawls."
> ...


So I guess that any of them apply. When I just searched on Ravelry, the "stole" results were overwhelmingly rectangular, whereas the "wrap" results were all over the map. Hmmmm.... stole maybe???


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooh! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like this opened up a whole can of worms. Guess just call it what term you feel most comfortable with. Whatever you call it, this Elizabeth is beautiful!

Sue


stevieland said:


> cdninswe said:
> 
> 
> > According to Wikipedia - and therefore it MUST be correct (tongue in cheek)
> ...


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Dee: wraps could also refer to skirts and dresses and ruana....I think your's is to elegant and delicate to be a wrap - especially in laceweight.....

I like "stole"


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Not even the "pros" can agree what to call these rectangular piece of knitted lace. Sharon Miller in "Heirloom Knitting" calls it a lace stole. Siiri Reimann and Aime Edasi in "The Haapsalu Shawl" and Nancy Bush in "Knitted Lace of Estonia" call it a shawl.

Since they can't agree, I figure we can call it anything we want. I vote for "Wrap" but I like the sound of "Wrapshawl."


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Exquiste design, pattern and knitting!!! Another winner!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty. The yarn is really nice.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee - this is a beautiful Stolewrap, and I have decided to take my ashton off the needles, and go for this design. It looks as though I could handle this one! After that one, I shall go for Hollbrook - unless you come up with another outstanding design before I can get it done. Then I'll just drop it in the 'work to be finished' box. Oh dear - I just checked, and it looks like I will need a much larger box. Your designs are all fabulous. I shall be starting a heavyweight yard search next weed... seamus.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry about the slip of my finger - I suppose a heavy weight weed is as good as anything else for me? S.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Whatever we could call it, for me it's THE LIZ!!! It will be a fun knit. That for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait for the pattern to come out Dee. I want to make this for my wonderful DIL, who is always so appreciative of anything I make her. Beautiful work Dee!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a beautiful midnight blue, and a very fine job you did knitting it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Whatever we could call it, for me it's THE LIZ!!! It will be a fun knit. That for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yeah, I have it marked "Liz" in all my computer folders. It is just easier to type.... I swore to myself that I would keep all my shawl names 8 letters or less.... and here I go again with a long one!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

How how beautiful. I have some yarn hat might be perfect for this!! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What's wrong with going ahead and calling this one "Liz?" That way she doesn't get mixed up with her older sister.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is beautiful!!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

That's it! Just what I was hoping for-a rectangular Dee shawl! So excited! That color is incredible! Thanks for reading my mind!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is lovely! Your patterns are wonderful!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

So very beautiful. Lovely fine shawl. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

lovely


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Totally gorgeous, Dee!!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, my preference is for rectangular shawls, too, so I will be eager to knit this beauty. Your designs are just amazing, Dee.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

It's a beauty!!! I'll be awaiting the pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is so beautiful, great design


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG that is just beautiful, love your color :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

When I see work of this complexity and beauty, I don't know whether to be inspired or to give my stash away immediately to somebody who can turn it into lovely things! I just plug away with patterns marked "easy" or "beginner" and realize that I could never make anything that is so stunning. My awe and compliments to the creator of this elegant work.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

The color is beautiful and the shawl is breath taking. Once again you did a real nice job, well done


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just so y'all know, I am busting my substantial butt to get the first pattern draft to my test knitters and tech editor asap so we can get started working this puppy into shape! So I had to "prioritize" at my day job today, which means not doing their work but rather doing my own more important knitting-related work. We won't tell my boss, right???

Thanks again to everyone for the vote of confidence and support. It means so very much, believe me! You all are the BEST!



BubbyIssaquah said:


> When I see work of this complexity and beauty, I don't know whether to be inspired or to give my stash away immediately to somebody who can turn it into lovely things! I just plug away with patterns marked "easy" or "beginner" and realize that I could never make anything that is so stunning. My awe and compliments to the creator of this elegant work.


Please, no stash re-distribution yet!!! I knitted so many garter stitch scarves before I had the nerve to tackle lace knitting. And when I finally did, guess what??? It wasn't nearly as hard and I had thought it would be. For example, with this design, there are only five different stitches in the whole pattern, believe it or not. I try to design things that look much harder to knit than they really are. It just takes some extra concentration at first. Just sayin'!

And thanks... you are so sweet.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Dee, it is just incredibly beautiful!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

The compliment on your work was well deserved. I even got a PM from another wonderful KPer encouraging me to try my hand at lace knitting. Until I get up the courage to try it and until I get caught up with knitting for 6 GGs, I'll enjoy opening my KP blog every day and admiring the artistry of you and other creative artists.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning and the colour is magnifico.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Just so y'all know, I am busting my substantial butt to get the first pattern draft to my test knitters and tech editor asap so we can get started working this puppy into shape! So I had to "prioritize" at my day job today, which means not doing their work but rather doing my own more important knitting-related work. We won't tell my boss, right???
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the vote of confidence and support. It means so very much, believe me! You all are the BEST!
> 
> ...


Yes to all. Lace knitting is a wonderful thing to accomplish and not nearly as difficult as you might think. Especially with Dee's wonderful instructions. Please try it!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am counting the days before this pattern comes out!!!


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to help further the wonderful job dragonflylace is doing: there is a new workshop on KP for basic lace knitting. Believe me it works wonders. I had not knitted for at least 20 years and decided I was to old (70 now) to wait to try new things. So I just jumped right in and started doing the motifs. Took me several trys for each but I think I am getting the hang of it now. Give it a try!Go to search and put in basic lace knitting.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

It's magnificent! Wow. Still want to do this some day. On my bucket list.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

This is especially beautiful! Besides being so creative, you encourage us all, and keep us in mind, when designing patterns, so they are accessible. You share and are generous, supportive and helpful! You share your talent! This is appreciated so much! Thanks!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mthrift said:


> This is especially beautiful! Besides being so creative, you encourage us all, and keep us in mind, when designing patterns, so they are accessible. You share and are generous, supportive and helpful! You share your talent! This is appreciated so much! Thanks!


AMEN to this!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

oh my gosh it is gorgous. I love your work. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> mthrift said:
> 
> 
> > This is especially beautiful! Besides being so creative, you encourage us all, and keep us in mind, when designing patterns, so they are accessible. You share and are generous, supportive and helpful! You share your talent! This is appreciated so much! Thanks!
> ...


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful as always, I so love your designs


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee, 
As I was looking at the pictures of this shawl for the umpteenth time, my almost 3 year old granddaughter climbed up on my lap and asked if I knitted that 'sawl.' When I told her that my friend had knitted it and I would be knitting one like it, she said, "Dood, it's priiitty." Even a three year old appreciates your 'sawl' designs.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so.
> 
> The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )
> 
> ...


Do you need a test knitter


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose your darling granddaughter is just lovely, and already know when she see something that is a winner.
She will grow up loving pretty clothes.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose your darling granddaughter is just lovely, and already know when she see something that is a winner.
She will grow up loving pretty clothes.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

truly takes my breath away!! Once again....awesome..well done...bravo!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that I absolutely love. The colourway is so rich. I think I will try this one when it comes out.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful , both in design and in colour.
I am on the last chart of your Ashton pattern and cannot wait to block it.

Keep up the great work and motivating us all!!!

gisele


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Friedrich said:


> Wow! That is beautiful , both in design and in colour.
> I am on the last chart of your Ashton pattern and cannot wait to block it.
> 
> Keep up the great work and motivating us all!!!
> ...


Way to go, Friedrich!!! Way to go! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous as always! I so need more time to knit so I can get Christmas presents done and start on shawls!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the pattern for this beauty. I know I'll be dreaming about Liz. Really, I'm not kidding.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mthrift said:


> This is especially beautiful! Besides being so creative, you encourage us all, and keep us in mind, when designing patterns, so they are accessible. You share and are generous, supportive and helpful! You share your talent! This is appreciated so much! Thanks!


Awwww, you are so sweet!! Thanks so much, but it is I that should thank you and everyone else here, since without your encouragement and support I would not be where I am with my designs for sure. You all make me want to be better and push myself.... and now I have a second "career" and am having the best time of my life. Group hug to everyone!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Dee,
> As I was looking at the pictures of this shawl for the umpteenth time, my almost 3 year old granddaughter climbed up on my lap and asked if I knitted that 'sawl.' When I told her that my friend had knitted it and I would be knitting one like it, she said, "Dood, it's priiitty." Even a three year old appreciates your 'sawl' designs.


Obviously a girl with fine and discriminating taste!!!

Seriously, how cute is that????


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So I'm thinking it's time for you to publish your shawls and charts in a book. There are so many of them, and you could put your special instructions and have pictures of shawls knit by your "followers" and maybe something about how this all happened for you. And you could quit your day job and travel and do workshops.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> So I'm thinking it's time for you to publish your shawls and charts in a book. There are so many of them, and you could put your special instructions and have pictures of shawls knit by your "followers" and maybe something about how this all happened for you. And you could quit your day job and travel and do workshops.


 :thumbup:  :wink:


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I would surely buy a book with all your designs , for I write all over the printed ones I have bought. Then wish I had done it on a extra piece of paper.They are just so lovely and a book would be wonderful to have and use.
You are also helful and ice to all of us, with your help. and advice. You are one lovely and smart Lady.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I would surely buy a book with all your designs , for I write all over the printed ones I have bought. Then wish I had done it on a extra piece of paper.They are just so lovely and a book would be wonderful to have and use.
You are also helful and nice to all of us, with your help. and advice. You are one lovely and smart Lady.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

bpj said:


> I would surely buy a book with all your designs , for I write all over the printed ones I have bought. Then wish I had done it on a extra piece of paper.They are just so lovely and a book would be wonderful to have and use.
> You are also helful and ice to all of us, with your help. and advice. You are one lovely and smart Lady.


I second that motion!!!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

YEA!!! I am ready for a different shape!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing! So delicate and beautiful.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Such skill and wonderful colour.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> So I'm thinking it's time for you to publish your shawls and charts in a book. There are so many of them, and you could put your special instructions and have pictures of shawls knit by your "followers" and maybe something about how this all happened for you. And you could quit your day job and travel and do workshops.


You know, there really are not that many of my designs out yet... with this pattern it will only be nine. I probably need some more before I can do a book, wouldn't you think? But I have certainly thought about doing a book one of these days. I've got it on my future to-do list for sure. The fact that I even have a book idea on a to-do list is pretty thrilling to be frank... I'm not sure my heart could take it if it happened for real! Your idea of having pictures of shawls knitted by KPers is fantastic. I hadn't thought of that... And yep, quitting the day job is very tempting.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, you have a ready-made audience for anything you publish. I'm knitting two of your designs now,with a third "in waiting," and there are so many of us who are delighted with your work. Glad you're thinking about it.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really a beautiful design!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

WOW awesome wrap....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dee, I hope the future will be good to you. We are your biggest fans and think the world of you. How awesome if we could get an autographed copy of your (future) book.

Just think..... book signings, press conferences, hobnobing with the rich and famous......

Seriously, it's a great thing to think about and you would have our undying support.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

stevieland said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm thinking it's time for you to publish your shawls and charts in a book. There are so many of them, and you could put your special instructions and have pictures of shawls knit by your "followers" and maybe something about how this all happened for you. And you could quit your day job and travel and do workshops.
> ...


Dee, not if but when you publish your book, think about making it spiral-bound so it can be opened to lie flat like a school notebook, and also consider putting a blank page or two for notes _after each pattern!_. I think that would bo sooooo helpful! You can write three more and publish it as *Dee's Dozen*! I can't wait, I want an autographed copy before too many more years go by! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I second that,mzmom1 .and would'nt we all be so proud of that book, signed by "our" Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow. 

P.S. I really am working on a new design... with lace AND cables. Just in the germinating stage at this point.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> 
> P.S. I really am working on a new design... with lace AND cables. Just in the germinating stage at this point.


Now THAT sounds very interesting.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I really like cables and lace. What a combination! Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

What a beautiful piece! The color is perfect. Thanks for this, I love a stole style.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> 
> P.S. I really am working on a new design... with lace AND cables. Just in the germinating stage at this point.


Oh Dee, you deserve every warm word. You have opened a whole new world of knitting for so many of us. My daughter just knit her 3rd project and it was your Edwina pattern. She did a beautiful job, but more, it really gave her a sense of confidence & pride. I think there are many of us that benefit that way from your talent in design.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> ...


Yes, there are many, many who have benefited from Dee's talent! So true! I am one of them. And I know of many others who have too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> ...


Oh wow, I didn't realize JennKing18 was your daughter! Her Edwina is out of the world gorgeous. I am in awe that this is only her THIRD knitting project. How great to have a daughter who knits.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Pocahantas, it was fun teaching her to crochet when she was young, now I get to share knitting with her. I showed her the English style which is all I know. She taught herself the Continental style from watching videos. She is really amazing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> ...My daughter just knit her 3rd project and it was your Edwina pattern. She did a beautiful job, but more, it really gave her a sense of confidence & pride. I think there are many of us that benefit that way from your talent in design.


I just went and looked at Jenn's amazing Edwina. I simply cannot believe it is her third project. That is crazy!!! She is a genius. Really. I am so impressed. You must be extremely proud of her.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

knitbee said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so.
> 
> The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )
> 
> ...


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I finally finished my Elizabeth wrap, a rectangular shawl that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth Shawl triangular shaped design. A lot of folks asked me to design an Elizabeth this shape, so here it is!! It will probably be available in about a month or so.
> 
> The shawl is knit from the center out using a provisional cast on. Also, the pattern will have written instructions as well as charts for those of you who have not yet been converted to charts, despite my valiant efforts! (That's okay, each to one's own.  )
> 
> ...


I'll be wanting this pattern for sure. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I've been out of the loop....when is the book going to be publish and signed? Will there be a signing ceremony? I need to make plans...airline tickets, hotel room, etc.,


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I think I've been out of the loop....when is the book going to be publish and signed? Will there be a signing ceremony? I need to make plans...airline tickets, hotel room, etc.,


As usual, you crack me up!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess that is wishful thinking (at least for now). Are we all anxious to say "I knew her when..."?

Sue


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've been out of the loop....when is the book going to be publish and signed? Will there be a signing ceremony? I need to make plans...airline tickets, hotel room, etc.,
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No cracking up!! I am serious...


stevieland said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've been out of the loop....when is the book going to be publish and signed? Will there be a signing ceremony? I need to make plans...airline tickets, hotel room, etc.,
> ...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Dee,

Beautiful and stunning as usual! I look forward to owning this beautiful pattern. Thank you for your creativity and passing it onto others to enjoy and cherish. Revan


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

seamus said:


> Dee - this is a beautiful Stolewrap, and I have decided to take my ashton off the needles, and go for this design. It looks as though I could handle this one! After that one, I shall go for Hollbrook - unless you come up with another outstanding design before I can get it done. Then I'll just drop it in the 'work to be finished' box. Oh dear - I just checked, and it looks like I will need a much larger box. Your designs are all fabulous. I shall be starting a heavyweight yard search next weed... seamus.


Seamus, I thought I was the only one with WIP's in progress, in progress, in progress.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Okay... you all are getting me sort of choked up now with all the warm and fuzzies....bless your hearts! I guess I better get hopping to working on more designs so I can make it to Dee's Dozen! There are not enough words of thanks for the way you all make me feel appreciated. Wow.
> 
> P.S. I really am working on a new design... with lace AND cables. Just in the germinating stage at this point.


Dee do some more rectangular ones.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

crjc said:


> Dee do some more rectangular ones.


The next one will be a semi circular using a different construction method than Holbrook, but I think the next one or so after that will be another rectangle. I enjoyed designing and knitting it more than I thought I would!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

CRJC You have made me very happy to discover I am not the only one still plodding along, collecting all Dee's patterns and waiting for the penny to drop. We will just plod along together. I am a litle concerned I won't make it in time though, before my name comes up in the big Book! Seamus.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> CRJC You have made me very happy to discover I am not the only one still plodding along, collecting all Dee's patterns and waiting for the penny to drop. We will just plod along together. I am a litle concerned I won't make it in time though, before my name comes up in the big Book! Seamus.


You sound like me. I am right there with you. My problem is that I think I'm trying to enjoy all my yarn in a hurry while I'm still this side of the grass. Therefore, my progress on any one item is a little on the slow side. But, hey, I'm having fun.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, Pocahontas - that's me also. I spend too much time going through my small stash, and I keep changing my mind as to what I'm going to do next, or else I'm on the computer looking at all the expensive yarns and their colours. Oh well - as you say - happy and having fun. Seamus.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

seamus said:


> CRJC You have made me very happy to discover I am not the only one still plodding along, collecting all Dee's patterns and waiting for the penny to drop. We will just plod along together. I am a litle concerned I won't make it in time though, before my name comes up in the big Book! Seamus.


I took a look at my printed-off "Free" patterns and wondered if I had lost what little sane mind I have left. I think I called the straight-jacket people.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Dee do some more rectangular ones.
> ...


Will be looking for it. Pls. let me know when Elizabeth goes on sale.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> CRJC You have made me very happy to discover I am not the only one still plodding along, collecting all Dee's patterns and waiting for the penny to drop. We will just plod along together. I am a litle concerned I won't make it in time though, before my name comes up in the big Book! Seamus.


The big Book!!!! Lord have mercy, I don't know whether to laugh or to feel guilty and laugh anyway. YOU!!!!

P.S. You sure as heck better stick around at least long enough to finish up all my current patterns at the very least. (and then the rest of them after that). That gives you a lot of years at the rate you are going, so the fact it's on the slow side is a good thing!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, you really got a big laugh out of me on that reply. You are my kind of person.Hope your holiday will be a nice one.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Pocahontas and CRJC -Ladies, it sounds like we should be starting our own club - The Slow Pokes on this side of the grass. Hee Hee, Don't forget we are having fun!!!! (and that is the truth)......


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee - I have been giggling for an hour over your quick wit. Then I suddenly thought of something - it will sure be a boost for Dee's designs, if I'm laid out in one of your lace shawls - I would say made by me, but I think that is really dreamimg. You are my type of person too. Going on holiday eh? So am I, but taking my laptop with me. Can't let you guys get away with things....... Seamus.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

seamus said:


> Pocahontas and CRJC -Ladies, it sounds like we should be starting our own club - The Slow Pokes on this side of the grass. Hee Hee, Don't forget we are having fun!!!! (and that is the truth)......


You know my Pastor always says "if you can't have fun in Church, you can't have fun anywhere else." So to coin his words, I say, if you can't laugh at yourself, everyone else is going to do so. Seamus, you always make me laugh. You have a great sense of humour. The Bible says that laughter is good for the soul. Maybe if we learn to laugh at our odd idiosyncracies some more, our souls will be prosperous. Have a blessed day my friend and keep seeing the funny side of life. It ain't all that serious even when it is serious because nobodyelse seems to see it. God Bless.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

seamus said:


> Dee - I have been giggling for an hour over your quick wit. Then I suddenly thought of something - it will sure be a boost for Dee's designs, if I'm laid out in one of your lace shawls - I would say made by me, but I think that is really dreamimg. You are my type of person too. Going on holiday eh? So am I, but taking my laptop with me. Can't let you guys get away with things....... Seamus.


You have a vivid imagination my friend.

:lol: :lol: :lol: Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi CJRC - I have been up and down like a yo-yo in my life, as we all have. I live alone now, except for my little precious Annie, my 5 yr old dog. While we are waiting for whatever we are waiting for, it is much easier to see the funny side of things, and not the unknown side of things. I have 2 sisters and a brother in England, and when we are together we laugh until we cry, because each one can outdo the other. I miss them a lot, but keep in touch by computer. Keep smiling and I wish you a blessed day also. Your friend Seamus.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi CJRC - I have been up and down like a yo-yo in my life, as we all have. I live alone now, except for my little precious Annie, my 5 yr old dog. While we are waiting for whatever we are waiting for, it is much easier to see the funny side of things, and not the unknown side of things. I have 2 sisters and a brother in England, and when we are together we laugh until we cry, because each one can outdo the other. I miss them a lot, but keep in touch by computer. Keep smiling and I wish you a blessed day also. Your friend Seamus.


You too my friend. Keep laughing.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

EVERYONE at KP. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving and
Hope you have a nice day with friends or family. 

Happy Holiday to ALL/


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

crjc said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CJRC - I have been up and down like a yo-yo in my life, as we all have. I live alone now, except for my little precious Annie, my 5 yr old dog. While we are waiting for whatever we are waiting for, it is much easier to see the funny side of things, and not the unknown side of things. I have 2 sisters and a brother in England, and when we are together we laugh until we cry, because each one can outdo the other. I miss them a lot, but keep in touch by computer. Keep smiling and I wish you a blessed day also. Your friend Seamus.
> ...


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Hermoso !


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> Dee - I have been giggling for an hour over your quick wit. Then I suddenly thought of something - it will sure be a boost for Dee's designs, if I'm laid out in one of your lace shawls - I would say made by me, but I think that is really dreamimg. ....... Seamus.


OMG!!! You are so wickedly irreverent.... my dear buddy Seamus, who always puts a smile (of joy and/or shock!) on our faces. I know I often thank everyone here for their support and encouragement, but I must say that you have taken Design by Dee boosterism to a whole other level!!!! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

So beautiful, I'd like to try to knit that for my GD graduation.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank ya'll for your delightful humor. I enjoy ya'll so much. It's good to have like-minded friends. And Dee, you are also included. If fact, if I'm not mistaken, you are the ring leader.


1. Seamus rocks!
2. Thanks for the inclusion....what is life without humor, right? It's there hiding under every rock if one has an inclination to look for it.  (Seamus apparently has lots of rocks in her condo.)


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee - I am so sorry that I upset you. I am going to work hard on my Ashton now, and behave myself, and try and remember that all people don't see things the way I do. We don't know that the Lord is considering my statement irreverant do we? Maybe he likes lace shawls. Smile dear teach and look out for an Ashton in , er, oh, I would say a year. Seamus.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > seamus said:
> ...


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have a wedding to attend next June. Looking forward to get the pattern.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual! The color is fabulous also.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

This shawl is breath-taking. I was going to say it's stunning but so many others have used that word! But that is what it is, truly! How long does something like that take for a beginner? I will order the lace yarn after the third when I get my money.I want one to wear to the Kingdom Hall when the air is on. I can't wait to see the pattern. Thank you for all the work you put into the design and pattern development and producing a finished work of art! Bravo!

:thumbup: 


Wendy


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

crjc said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas and CRJC -Ladies, it sounds like we should be starting our own club - The Slow Pokes on this side of the grass. Hee Hee, Don't forget we are having fun!!!! (and that is the truth)......
> ...


Acts 26:2 states, in part, "...I think myself happy..." and Psalm 2:4 tells us that God Himself, sits in the heavens and laughs. Laughter is a gift from God!

Wendy


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This is beautiful, love the rectangular shape with all those beautiful stitches. Dee, you've outdone yourself again!


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

very beautiful work, love the color. your work is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who just commented! I am hoping to release the pattern the second week of January if all goes well.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks to everyone who just commented! I am hoping to release the pattern the second week of January if all goes well.


Cool...I have 2 weeks to finish this green Holbrook!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks to everyone who just commented! I am hoping to release the pattern the second week of January if all goes well.


Can't wait!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks to everyone who just commented! I am hoping to release the pattern the second week of January if all goes well.


Okay - I do my best work under pressure and with a deadline. This Aran cable cardigan I am working on for my husband better go together quickly; my yarn and needles are waiting for Elizabeth. Debi


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

WendyPolk said:


> This shawl is breath-taking. I was going to say it's stunning but so many others have used that word! But that is what it is, truly! How long does something like that take for a beginner? I will order the lace yarn after the third when I get my money.I want one to wear to the Kingdom Hall when the air is on. I can't wait to see the pattern. Thank you for all the work you put into the design and pattern development and producing a finished work of art! Bravo!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautifull.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Did I skip over the release of the Liz stole? If so, can someone let me know where to find it? Another pattern to put in my Dee folder.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If you go to page 1 and then to the bottom of Dee's first post at the bottom of the post she has the link to Craftsy and Ravelry where you can purchase it.

Sue


marimom said:


> Did I skip over the release of the Liz stole? If so, can someone let me know where to find it? Another pattern to put in my Dee folder.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Love your designs & work!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Never disappointing! Stunning pattern and color. As always, your work and photography are wonderful, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> Love your designs & work!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Never disappointing! Stunning pattern and color. As always, your work and photography are wonderful, too!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And thanks to you too! I really enjoy the photography aspect of doing these patterns... it is fun figuring out how to do the "glamour shots" with each design and how to use them in the pattern itself.


----------

